# wattle, blue (Acacia dealbata) from Bluegrass



## phinds (Apr 20, 2014)

This is the last of the pieces I got from Les. Nothing particular about it, I'm just posting pics because I told Les I would. I had never seen this wood before.








two contiguous faces



 


end grain and end grain closeup


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2014)

I had it and figured I would include it to fill out the package. I like the golden color. Some had some curl to it. I will be making a drum out of this in a month or so.


----------

